

Ask HN: Who works in the VFX/CG industry? - ikrima

I'm trying to find a place like hackernews but for VFX/CG developers/research folks. Where do you guys usually hang out online?<p>My list (all focused on the art side instead of the technical side):
3d total
cg channel
evermotion
cg society
fxguide
it's art
======
devopstom
I used to, but then the crunch hit the london VFX scene, and I was made
redundant. I'd love to get back to a VFX company.

StudioSysadmins is a good place for VFX ops guys.

------
checker659
reddit.com/r/vfx

~~~
ikrima
Nice; hadn't thought of that but looking for the more technical side of things
(discussing physics engines, MCMC path tracers, etc)

